# ICD for Reactive Quantiferon GOLD



## BeverPrudh (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone found a "best" ICD code to use when a patient has received a positive or reactive result from the Quantiferon GOLD test? The PPD ICD codes don't apply. 

Thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 28, 2010)

i'd go with 795.5


----------



## kathykramer (Jul 30, 2012)

this is an update for this question. As of 2012 this should be coded at 795.52


----------



## debipbarik (Aug 1, 2012)

Ya it's *795.52*


----------



## Coder Queen (Oct 8, 2013)

*Cpc-h*

795.52 is used for a nonspecific reaction to a Quantiferon-TB Test, (QFT) without active Tuberculosis.


----------

